# Took a Big step to my recovery today! :) :) :)



## PSUgirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Before today I was scared of getting a job because of my DP . I've had it for about a year now (24/7, 365) and I haven't worked!

So earlier in the week I decided that enough was enough and I was going to start applying for jobs. I decided that small steps would be best and I should do something Part-time so im not at work all day going crazy. 
One thing that frightened me the MOST was the job interview. Since I knew this was going to come up I was getting really nervous and having panic attacks.

Well anyways. Today I believe I took a BIG step to my recovery. I went to the job interview! And it went great! 
Unfortunately, They are not looking for Part-time workers but they will let me know if they do.

Now!!!! I cannot Wait til I get a job! I want to make for friends and not be in this dang house all the freaking time!!

yup! i had to post this cause I was so proud of myself... i did not expect to feel ths way but i am happy i am lol

k bye!


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey great job! They may not be looking but that definitely is a big step toward recovery. The economy might suck but keep looking for a job opening. It sounds like a job will open more possibilities to socializing which also helps the recovery process. Good luck


----------



## PSUgirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement Hoopesy!


----------



## Ziggy (Apr 21, 2010)

PSUgirl said:


> Before today I was scared of getting a job because of my DP . I've had it for about a year now (24/7, 365) and I haven't worked!
> 
> So earlier in the week I decided that enough was enough and I was going to start applying for jobs. I decided that small steps would be best and I should do something Part-time so im not at work all day going crazy.
> One thing that frightened me the MOST was the job interview. Since I knew this was going to come up I was getting really nervous and having panic attacks.
> ...


That is great!! I'm sure since you are so motivated now you will find a job which you love and also make new friends. Best of luck!!


----------

